# Icy Box als Netzlaufwerk?! Brauche Hilfe!



## Starcook (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir die Icy Box *MP308 *gekauft und eine Segatte mit einem TB eingebaut. Ich habe sie in mein kleines Heimnetzwerk eingebunden.

Dies ist so aufgebaut:

Motorola Kabel Modem -> D-Link Router -> PC 1, PC 2, Icy Box

Alles klar soweit... nun das Problem. Beide PCs können auf die freigegeben Daten des anderen zugreifen, auch die IcyBox kann auf beide PCs zugreifen.

NUR kann kein PC auf die IcyBox. Sie hat bei mir die IP 192.168.0.101.

Wenn ich in der CMD also "ping 192.168.0.101" eingebe kommt auch ne Antwork zurück.

Wenn ich dann aber "\\192.168.0.101" im Explorer eingebe, komme ich nicht drauf. Unter "Computer und Geräte" wird sie auch nicht angezeigt.

_Danke schonmal _


----------



## kelevra (24. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiss muss man bei der per FTP auf die Daten zugreifen.


----------



## Starcook (25. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss muss man bei der per FTP auf die Daten zugreifen.



Die Funktion gibt es zwar, aber davon mal abgesehen das ich davon keine Ahnung habe, muss man sie doch auch im Netzwerk finden.


----------



## kelevra (28. Juli 2009)

Starcook schrieb:


> [...] muss man sie doch auch im Netzwerk finden.



nicht zwingend. Wenn der Hersteller das Gerät Softwaremäßig so einstellt, dass nur ien FTP-Zugriff möglich ist, dann wirst du sie zwar anpingen, aber nicht al NEtzlaufwerk einbinden können.

Die FTP-Zugangsdaten sollten irgendwo in Erfahrung zu bringen sein (Konfigurationsoberfläche des Gerätes o.ä.).

Wenn du das erstmal hast, melde dich nochmal, dann kann ich dir auch helfen einen FTP Zugang ganz einfach einzurichten.


----------



## Starcook (28. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> nicht zwingend. Wenn der Hersteller das Gerät Softwaremäßig so einstellt, dass nur ien FTP-Zugriff möglich ist, dann wirst du sie zwar anpingen, aber nicht al NEtzlaufwerk einbinden können.
> 
> Die FTP-Zugangsdaten sollten irgendwo in Erfahrung zu bringen sein (Konfigurationsoberfläche des Gerätes o.ä.).
> 
> Wenn du das erstmal hast, melde dich nochmal, dann kann ich dir auch helfen einen FTP Zugang ganz einfach einzurichten.




Kann/muss die daten wie IP etc. alle selbst wählen..kann ich einfach jede beliebige ip nehmen?^^


----------



## kelevra (29. Juli 2009)

fast, es muss eine aus dem IP Bereich deines Netzwerks sein

Wenn die Router IP z.B. die 192.168.0.1 (das sog. Standardgateway) ist haben alle an ihm angeschlossenen Geräte eine IP mit 192.168.0.xxx 

Daher musst du der Festplatte ebenfalls eine IP nach dem IP-Bereich deines Routers vergeben.

Falls die Subnetzmaske verlangt wird, dies ist die 255.255.255.0


----------



## Starcook (29. Juli 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> fast, es muss eine aus dem IP Bereich deines Netzwerks sein
> 
> Wenn die Router IP z.B. die 192.168.0.1 (das sog. Standardgateway) ist haben alle an ihm angeschlossenen Geräte eine IP mit 192.168.0.xxx
> 
> ...



ist die icy box dann nur via ftp loader zu erreichen???


----------



## kelevra (30. Juli 2009)

soweit ich dass in Erfahrung bringen konnte ja, evtl kannst du dir ein ftp client installieren oder ein addon für firefox, falls du den benutzt


----------



## Starcook (2. August 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> soweit ich dass in Erfahrung bringen konnte ja, evtl kannst du dir ein ftp client installieren oder ein addon für firefox, falls du den benutzt




also nach einem firmware updaten hab ich nun folgende optionen:


NDAS

und diese protokolle
samba
ftp
upnp
nfs

damit MUSS doch was anzufangen sein


----------



## dot (2. August 2009)

Musst du samba erst aktivieren? Das waere dann eigentlich die Moeglichkeit die Daten wie eine normale Windows-Freigabe zur Verfuegung zu stellen. Gibts da irgendwelche zusaetzlichen Einstellungen?


----------



## Starcook (2. August 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Musst du samba erst aktivieren? Das waere dann eigentlich die Moeglichkeit die Daten wie eine normale Windows-Freigabe zur Verfuegung zu stellen. Gibts da irgendwelche zusaetzlichen Einstellungen?



samba war schon aktiviert... kann da noch ne samba server ip vergeben


----------

